# 15 weeks and panicking



## GSD (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope you can help to put my mind at rest...I am 15 weeks PG and have been suffering from severe sickness and nausia from 5 weeks, i have even been admitted to hospital twice and survived on antiemetics til now. but yesterday, i didnt really feel sick at all, and today i have woken up and still feel okay. i am worried that something has hapened to my baby....how would i know?

i am frantic....

GSD


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

You should be fine...sometimes it goes as quick as it arrives or comes and goes throughout the pregnancy.  You are over 15 weeks so the placenta will now be maintaining the pregnancy instead of hormones..

Make the most of feeling better just in case it comes back!!

Jan


----------

